# Flattening the top of a log, hand tools to use



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

I have some large fallen oak trees along a trail I'm building and I want to turn them into skinnies. LM prohibits power tools so a chainsaw is out of the question. I need to build them with hand tools only. What's the best technique to use? What are the best tools?

Thanks


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

This might give you a few ideas...https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hand+hewing+logs


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Blue Sugar said:


> I have some large fallen oak trees along a trail I'm building and I want to turn them into skinnies. LM prohibits power tools so a chainsaw is out of the question. I need to build them with hand tools only. What's the best technique to use? What are the best tools?
> 
> Thanks


Cross cut saw and an Adz. Use the saw to cut to the depth you need and use the Adz to chop it out.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

Use a bowsaw (or similar) to make a series of cuts 1-2" apart, perpendicular to the log, and deep enough for the required tread width. Then knock out the resulting blocks with an adze or sledge hammer. This leaves a rough surface which is ideal for traction. We built a 40' log ride like this last fall, also out of oak, and it came out really nice. However, without a chainsaw it will be a lot of work!

Good reference: Handtools for Trailwork: Toools for Peeling and Shaping


----------

